# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Πειραιάς, η αρχή....

## papashark

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του AWMN.

Σήμερα παρέα με τον Drf, επιθεωρήσαμε τις ταράτσες μας και βεβαιώσαμε αυτό που ελπίζαμε. Βλέπουμε πάρα πολύ καλά, ο ένας τον άλλο, ίσως και "τέλεια", υπάρχη καθαρή οπτική επαφή, χωρίς πολλά εμπόδια παράπλευρος, εκτός από μία πολυκατοικία κοντά στην ταράτσα του drf.

Η ακριβής απόσταση μεταξύ εμού και του drf είναι 915 μέτρα, οπότε λογικά θα υπάρχει και καλή ταχύτητα.

Έχουμε συννεοηθεί να δώσω το ένα μου Dlink 900ap+ στον drf έτσι ώστε να μην χάσουμε πολύ χρόνο περιμένοντας την νέα παραγγελεία.

Η σύνδεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί με τα δύο 900αρια, οπότε θα μπορούμε να έχουμε εώς 22Mbits ταχύτητα.

Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιήσω μία mini flat panel κεραία με 8 dbi gain και 75 γωνία, ενώ θα κοιτάξω να παραγγείλω και ένα splitter για να συνδέσω και την δεύτερη κεραία που θα κοιτάει προς Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας).

Ο Drf σκέφτεται να αγοράσει ένα panel από την ελληνική αγορά, έτσι ώστε δοκιμάσουμε τι υπάρχει και εδώ.

Μάλλον προς το τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας θα είμαστε έτοιμοι. 

Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε και άλλους κοντά μας να μοιραστούμε τις συχνοτητές μας  ::

----------


## stoidis

Τα access points θα ανέβουν στην ταράτσα του καθενός και θα συνδεθούν με καλώδιο δικτύου, ή θα παραμείνουν indoors και θα συνδεθούν στην κεραία που θα είναι στην ταράτσα με καλώδιο πχ LMR400;




> Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιήσω μία mini flat panel κεραία με 8 dbi gain και 75 γωνία, ενώ θα κοιτάξω να παραγγείλω και ένα splitter για να συνδέσω και την δεύτερη κεραία που θα κοιτάει προς Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας).


Ίσως να μην χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις splitter αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να κάνεις μία πατέντα. Παρατήρησα ότι μέσα στο DWL-900AP+ υπάρχει μία pcmcia κάρτα η οποία έχει δύο συνδέσεις για κεραία. Η μία από αυτές τις συνδέσεις οδηγείται με καλώδιο στο reverse SMA connector που υπάρχει στο κουτί. Η άλλη σύνδεση παραμένει μέσα στο κουτί και τερματίζεται με ένα καλωδιάκι. Κάνοντας μία σχετικά απλή εγχείριση στο κουτί μπορείς να βγάλεις 2ο βύσμα κεραίας.

Βέβαια, μία τέτοια επέμβαση, θα ακυρώσει οποιαδήποτε εγγύηση, που αν παραδειγματιστείς από εμένα, που το ένα από τα δύο access points βγήκε ελλαττωματικό, θα σου χρειαστεί.

Τέλος, αν και τα δύο units μπούνε στις ταράτσες και στο ένα υπάρχει η mini flat panel κεραία, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό κατά τη γνώμη μου να υπάρχει επαφή μεταξύ σας, χωρίς να χρειαστεί δεύτερη κεραία.

Καλή αρχή στις δοκιμές !

----------


## papashark

Βρε θηρίο, το άνοιξες κίολας !!!!

Και το σκεφτόμουνα, ρε γαμώτο το 614 έχει 2 κεραίες, το 900 γιατί μόνο μία ?

Πολύ ωραία, θα κάνω και εγώ την εγχείρηση  ::  . Έχει βίδες κάτω από τα πλαστικά ποδαράκια, ή είναι κουμπωτό ?

Τα 900αρια θα τα βάλουμε στην ταράτσα με ελάχιστο καλώδιο. Ο Drf θα το βάλει στον ιστό με κατεθείαν το pigtail, ενώ εγώ θα το βάλω στο κλιμακοστάσιο, οπότε θα χρειαστώ 4-5 μέτρα LMR400.

----------


## stoidis

Το άνοιξα αναγκαστικά διότι το ένα από τα δύο που πήρα δεν λειτουργεί. Δεν ήταν όμως προφανές το πρόβλημα και έτσι το ξαναέκλεισα για να το στείλω πίσω.

Για να το ανοίξεις θα χρειαστεί να ξεκολλήσεις τα δύο ποδαράκια τα οποία κρύβουν 2 βίδες. Η δεύτερη κεραία (εσωτερική) έχει και ομοαξονικό καλώδιο το οποίο φτάνει σε μήκος για να το κολλήσεις πάνω σε ένα SMA connector τον οποίο θα βιδώσεις στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού. Προσοχή θα χρειαστεί με το κολλητήρι κατά την κόλληση, διότι το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που έχει είναι λεπτό και άρα ευαίσθητο στην υψηλή θερμοκρασία.

----------


## dti

Μήπως η εσωτερική κεραία παίζει το ρόλο μίας diversity antenna;
Οπότε ακόμη και να πετύχει η "εγχείριση" δε νομίζω οτι μπορείς ταυτόχρονα να καλύψεις 2 περιοχές σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση.
Αντίθετα, με το splitter πιστεύω οτι θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## stoidis

Προσωπικά είμαι σίγουρος ότι η δεύτερη κεραία είναι μία diversity antenna, και συμφωνώντας με τον dti, αν θέλεις να καλύψεις δύο αντιδιαμετρικές περιοχές με τις αντίστοιχες κεραίες δεν θα ήταν καλό να χρησιμοποιήσεις την εσωτερική ως εξωτεριική. Αν όμως αυτές οι περιοχές έχουν σημεία αλληλεπικάλυψης τότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## fidakis

Been there, done that... Sthn douleia, otan mas kahke ena asyrmato bridge.

Ths pophs egine... Mperdeuontan mexri ahdias... 

Telika stripsame thn ligo thn mia oste na psiloblepei kai ta dyo sites kai doulepsame arketa kala mexri na mas antikatasthsoun to kameno bridge.

Bebaia mh se apotrepso apo to na dokimaseis, mporei na ta katafereis kalytera  :: 

Papa: Emeis edo to na anoi3oume to 900ari htan to deutero pragma pou kaname... to proto htan na doume an paizoune  ::

----------


## drf

> Τα access points θα ανέβουν στην ταράτσα του καθενός και θα συνδεθούν με καλώδιο δικτύου, ή θα παραμείνουν indoors και θα συνδεθούν στην κεραία που θα είναι στην ταράτσα με καλώδιο πχ LMR400;


το δικό μου ap θα είναι στη ταράτσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με πολύ κοντό κατά προτίμηση lmr ..  ::

----------


## drf

.......και για την ιστορία παραθέτω μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα μου ...  ::   ::

----------


## drf

επιτέλους!!!

το link μεταξύ papashark <-> drf είναι up&running!  ::  

απο την δικιά μου μεριά μόλις έκανα search για να βρω το αδελφό AP ανακάλυψα άλλα 4 (!!!) δίκτυα στη περιοχή...!!  ::  

περισσότερες λεπτομέριες και δοκιμές όταν επιστρέψει ο papashark  ::

----------


## dti

*Συγχαρητήρια!*  ::  

Αντε και μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου να εκατοστήσουμε τους *ενεργούς* κόμβους μας  ::

----------


## drf

....... και για την ιστορία...  ::  

Φάση 1
Φάση 2
Φάση 3
Φάση 4

----------


## stoidis

Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω, είναι : Συγχαρητήρια, Συγχαρητήρια, Συγχαρητήρια !!!

Η αρχή για τον Πειραιά έχει γίνει και έτσι μπορούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι εκεί γύρω μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυό σας.

Μία ερώτηση : το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί πόσο κόστισε;

Η φώτο στην φάση 3 δεν κατεβαίνει ολόκληρη....

----------


## dti

...και για όσους δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παρατηρητικοί, στην κορυφή του ιστού είναι τοποθετημένη μία κεραία flat panel με μέγεθος ενός πακέτου τσιγάρων περίπου.  ::

----------


## Sovjohn

Oti prosopika os Yannis ais8anomai perhfanos pou exoume hdh 133 symmetoxes sthn dbase (ok kante tes 128 users giati kapoioi exoun apo 2 h 3)...pragma poly poly 8etiko!

Epishs, eida to reportaz sth NET, telio too!!!


Kai telos, efxomai me seira apo "arxika links" opos se afto tou peiraia na kanoume ta nodes mas PANO APO 200!!!!!!!!



Me to kalo!

----------


## mpak

kai liges ervthseis.
to link sas einai sta 22mb?
h flat panel einai ftiagmenh apo esas h agorasth kai giati flat panel kai oxi parabolic h estv omni?

----------


## papashark

Ακόμα δοκιμές ταχύτητας δεν έχουμε κάνει, καθότι εγώ έλλειπα για weekend, και είμαι ψηλοπτώμα, από αύριο τα σπουδαία  :: 

Η κεραιούλα είναι αγοραστή, 8dbi, με 75 μοίρες εύρος, 60 ευρώ τελικό κόστος στην ελλάδα.

Αυτήν γιατί αυτήν είχαμε.....  ::

----------


## MaJunior

Mpravo paidia megia.

----------


## Dromeas

Sinxaritiria kai apo emena paidia, eyge  ::

----------


## drf

χωρίς να έχω πολλά στοιχεία μαζί μου απλά θέλω να μοιράσω κάτι , μαζί σας , που έγινε χθες το βράδυ...

Kάνοντας δοκιμές με το node hook για direct link δεν είχαμε καμία επιτυχία λόγο της μορφολογίας του Πειραιά (δείτε σχετικό χάρτη). 

Να σημειώσω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι έχω γυρίσει την grid μου και κοιτάει το Π.Ηλία κατευθείαν...

Χθες το βράδυ έκπληκτος ο hook μου είπε ότι έκανε λινκ με το δικό μου ΑΡ κοιτάζοντας και αυτός το λόφο του Π.Ηλια!!!

Τελικά ναι!!! Εχουμε λινκ εξ'αντανακλάσεως με τον hook! 

Συνολική απόσταση με την ανάκλαση πρέπει να είναι 2km !!!

Οι κεραίες που έχουμε είναι μια 15dbi grid και ένα 8dbi flat panel!

Περισσότερες δοκιμές το Σάββατο όπου θα κάνουμε optimize το link με το netstumbler  ::

----------


## drf

χωρίς να έχω πολλά στοιχεία μαζί μου απλά θέλω να μοιράσω κάτι , μαζί σας , που έγινε χθες το βράδυ...

Kάνοντας δοκιμές με το node hook για direct link δεν είχαμε καμία επιτυχία λόγο της μορφολογίας του Πειραιά (δείτε σχετικό χάρτη). 

Να σημειώσω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι έχω γυρίσει την grid μου και κοιτάει το Π.Ηλία κατευθείαν...

Χθες το βράδυ έκπληκτος ο hook μου είπε ότι έκανε λινκ με το δικό μου ΑΡ κοιτάζοντας και αυτός το λόφο του Π.Ηλια!!!

Τελικά ναι!!! Εχουμε λινκ εξ'αντανακλάσεως με τον hook! 

Συνολική απόσταση με την ανάκλαση πρέπει να είναι 2km !!!

Οι κεραίες που έχουμε είναι μια 15dbi grid και ένα 8dbi flat panel!

Περισσότερες δοκιμές το Σάββατο όπου θα κάνουμε optimize το link με το netstumbler  ::

----------


## stoidis

Συγχαρητήρια drf για την δοκιμή. Αυτό μπορεί να σώσει πολλούς που μένουν σε δύσκολα σημεία και δεν μπορούν να έχουν οπτική επαφή κατευθείαν με άλλους κόμβους.

----------


## MAuVE

Κάπως έτσι με είδε και ο gadgetakias από την ταράτσα του. Με "σποντα" στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ στην Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου. Η ευθυγραμμία μας έχει μήκος 1,2 χιλ αλλά σκοντάφτει ενδιάμεσα σε ένα ψηλότερο κτήριο. Το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο πιό πάνω (προς την Ομόνοια).

Το ερώτημα με τέτοιες ζεύξεις είναι η διαθεσιμότητά τους. Θα δούμε

Νίκος AW1AA

----------


## dti

Ασφαλείς πληροφορίες λένε οτι με τον ίδιο τρόπο κάνουν links με τον Υμηττό και τα τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία στην περιοχή του Συντάγματος:
Καθώς τα δένδρα του Εθνικού Κήπου είναι πολύ ψηλά και κρύβουν τον Υμηττό από τη Λ. Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας στο ύψος της Βουλής, οι τεράστιες παραβολικές κεραίες (36 dbi) που είναι εγκατεστημένες στα vans των τηλεοπτικών συνεργείων, στρέφονται προς το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, στη γωνία της Ακαδημίας με τη Λεωφόρο Βασ. Σοφίας και εξ αντανακλάσεως φθάνει το τηλεοπτικό σήμα σε άψογη πάντα ποιότητα στον Υμηττό και μετά στους τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες μας. 

Βοηθούν βέβαια και *ΤΑ watt*  που χρησιμοποιούνται...

----------


## MAuVE

Δαμιανέ

Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δοκιμάσουμε κι αυτό που αποκαλώ passive repeater. Εχεις π.χ δύο θέσεις που δεν βλέπονται. Βρίσκεις μία θέση στη μέση και βάζεις δύο κατευθυντικές κεραίες "πλάτη με πλάτη" που κοιτάνε τις δύο ακραίες θέσεις (ενώνεις δηλαδή τα δύο ομοαξονικά τους καλώδια με ένα βαρελάκι). Καλύτερο είναι να αλλάξεις και πόλωση στο μέσον.

Τι λέτε το δοκιμάζουμε με δύο grid των 19 24 dBi ;

Νίκος AW1AA

----------


## ggeorgan

Όχι πιά τόσο άσχετο. Ξέρει κανείς στο forum καλό μπιλιάρδο ; Φαίνεται ότι κι αυτό θα το χρειασθούμε τελικά.

----------


## smarag

> Ακόμα δοκιμές ταχύτητας δεν έχουμε κάνει, καθότι εγώ έλλειπα για weekend, και είμαι ψηλοπτώμα, από αύριο τα σπουδαία 
> 
> Η κεραιούλα είναι αγοραστή, 8dbi, με 75 μοίρες εύρος, 60 ευρώ τελικό κόστος στην ελλάδα.
> 
> Αυτήν γιατί αυτήν είχαμε.....



Pou mporo na bro tetia kereoula ? Exeis kamia marka , modelo ??

----------


## drf

> Pou mporo na bro tetia kereoula ? Exeis kamia marka , modelo ??


την συγκεκριμένη την αγοράσαμε από το http://www.fab-corp.com  ::

----------


## dti

Η κεραία είναι αγορασμένη από το fab-corp και είναι αυτή εδώ:


*8.5 dBi Patch Antenna*



This very compact 8.5 dBi patch antenna is made to suit any need for a low profile, yet powerfull antenna. It is brought to you by ARC Wireless, the same folks who we have been using for 13 & 19 dBi patch antennas for over a year! 

* Frequency 2400 - 2485 MHz 
* 60 Degree Beamwidth 
* Vertical & Horizontal Polarization 
* VSWR 1.5:1 
* N Female Pigtail 
* Square 5.15 X 5.15 X .82 Inches 



Regular Price: $ 59.95
*Your Price: $ 44.95 * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Υπάρχει όμως κι αυτή εδώ:

* Heavy Duty 2.4GHz 9 dBi Flat Panel Antenna*



This antenna is not available from ANY other source or distributor. This is an exclusive antenna found ONLY here at FAB Corp in partnership with our friends at Comet Antennas. 

This is a HEAVY DUTY - HIGH PERFORMANCE 9 dBi panel antenna is great for horizontal or vertical polarization. It is very compact giving 9 dBi of gain. This antenna works great with indoor and outdoor use. The antenna construction has sealed internal elements and an aesthetic UV-stable gray plastic radome. It includes a stainless steel mounting bracket. This unit has a N female on the back to eliminate loss given by other pigtail units. 

* Integral N Female 
* Very light weight 6.9 oz (10.2 oz w/ bracket) 
* > 9 dBi gain 
* VSWR < 1.5:1 
* 4.875" X 4.25" X 1.125" 
* Low wind load 


Regular Price: $ 89.99
*Your Price: $ 49.95 *

----------


## eddie

to kako me mena einai oti eimai kastella, alla xamila, tzavella schools an ta exete akoysta..

kai me krybei o profitis hlias (sinonomatos alla me xwnei)  ::

----------


## papashark

> to kako me mena einai oti eimai kastella, alla xamila, tzavella schools an ta exete akoysta..
> 
> kai me krybei o profitis hlias (sinonomatos alla me xwnei)


Μήπως βλέπεις τα παιδιά στο Μοσχάτο ?

Από πρέπει να είναι λίγο πιο χαμηλά από εσένα αλλά οι πολυκατοικίες στην μέση στο νεο Φάληρο είναι ψηλές. 

Να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή από το σπίτι σου. Πήγαινε πρώτα στην ταράτσα και έλα να μας πεις μετά.

----------


## eddie

h polykatoikia einai 7orofh (i think, den exw anevei pote moy taratsa  ::  ), hdh exw epikoinwnhsei me ta paidia, o alter.ego moy eipe na kanoyme dokimes ayto to sk. an den prolavw (douleia gar  ::  ) elipzw to epomeno sk na exoume ta prwta apotelesmata (thetika - arnitika).

Anexarxatita omws to wireless sto spiti, kai sorry gia tin parentesi me kati asxeto, kalo tha htan na eixame ena parko, xwro, plateia, anything ston peiraia kai na exoume wireless access sto internet (exoume pixei oloi me ta gprs  ::  )

tha htan poly omorfo kati ypaithrio..
(se poion arkei bluetooth + gprs ?)

aytoi mama giati ?  ::  

*New York City's Wireless Parks* 

http://www.nysia.org/events/eve200212.c ... 15894097#4

----------


## papashark

Σε λίγο καιρό μπορεί να είναι έτσι το Πασαλιμάνι !  ::

----------

